# Sheryl Crow: Tea Partiers are Dumb



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Pop-star and courageous anti-toilet-paper crusader Sheryl Crow apparently has a new political concern: Tea Partiers.

The country crooner told CBS journalist Katie Couric that Tea Party members are uneducated, angry and potentially dangerous in an interview with Glamour magazine this June.

After Crow complained in the interview that Americans have become too blasé about politics, and that nobody has taken to the streets to cause "a riot or a revolution," Couric correctly pointed to the Tea Party as an example of modern day activism.

"What do you think of the Tea Party movement? Because that is the specific sort of group of people who would say we're out there, we're getting involved in the process...," asked Couric.
Sheryl Crow: Tea Partiers Are Dumb, Angry and Dangerous | The FOX Nation

Just what we needed, another mouth piece for Pelosi...
Clearly the Botox has gotten to your brain, you filthy one square of toilet paper using dirty handed hippie freak. You make yourself look silly, honey, and I have no idea what Armstrong saw in your dried up old hole. The only thing green about you is what's growing in your underwear. Run along now, and sing your little songs with your anti war guitar straps for your mindless followers...


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

She is obviously the 'uneducated' one... I personally know some Tea Partiers who are extremely well educated. I mean, maybe they _aren't _"smart enough" to sing songs that were written by other people...

She and these other "celebrities" need to stick to what they know... and what they know has *nothing* to do with the real world.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't pay attention to anything that one-breasted know-nothing has to say.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> What an airhead.
> 
> YouTube- How to make one square of toilet paper work


Only mindless fools like her and her Hollyweird friends would buy into the notion of TP Oregamy... Yeah, it's the TP that's ruining our countries ecosystem, not all the bullshit thrown around by your ilk. It's you dirty bastards who are strengthening the stomach bugs with your filthy digits because you conserve soap too.









That is utterly disgusting and i'm going to go use an entire roll right now in her "honor."

Remember, Confucius say: "He who *go to sleep* with itchy arse wakes up with *stinky fingers*."


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> What an airhead.
> 
> YouTube- How to make one square of toilet paper work


...And yet ANOTHER reason to never want to shake Sheryl Crow's hand.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Who realy cares about her political views? Kepp making music, I like your singing. Anything beyond that, you are a useless beyoch, Sheryl.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Cheryl some advice: "It is better to be silent and thought a fool, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt"


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

My father met this General from Salem Ma , he spoke at the Tea Party last year, GFYS Cheryl.

General Albin F Irzyk


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

7costanza said:


> My father met this General from Salem Ma , he spoke at the Tea Party last year, GFYS Cheryl.
> 
> General Albin F Irzyk


Very interesting page, thank you for posting this.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

If you arent familair with General Irzyk, you should spend a few mins looking at his page hes a true American hero, heres a list of his medals.

World War 2 Awards.com - IRZYK, Albin F.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Isn't it interesting that none of these people can ever come up with an intelligent response to someone with an opposing opinion. I don't need everyone to agree with me, but I would like the people who disagree with me to be able to engage in an intelligent conversation based on logic, reason & facts. But, the liberals just can't seem to do that. Add to that their need to try to shift the focus of the discussion & it's just maddening. They remind me of the kid in highschool whose only comeback was "yeah, well you suck."

I'm just curious, does anyone know what or who Ms. crow has done in the past year to even be worthy of airtime?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

This seems to me to emblimatic of the bigger issue in today's politics: Liberals > Simple = Stupid. 

While I don't consider myself a Tea Party member--primarily for the reason that I feel it allows others to box me into specific views--I like what they stand for and the intelligence with which they promote their ideas. Simple ideas that I think will place the country on the correct path. 

I'm so sick and tired of liberals who use that argument that a simple government is a bad government for the very reason that it is so simple. Nothing to a liberal is uncomplicated; every issue has 18,000 points of nuance and can never be solved via simplistic approaches. And if you don't think like they do, it's not possibly because you simply disagree--it's because you're too stupid or stubborn to realize those 18,000 pieces of the puzzle. 

Simple systems are less likely to break down--and even if they do, the diagnosis of the problem then is exponentially easier. Just ask Toyota's throttle engineers or those who lost their shirts with derivatives that even Nobel Prize recipients couldn't understand. Government is no different and is not immune to Occam's razor. 

Keep it simple, stupid. Rube Goldberg's inventions were amazing marvels, but remember, in the end they were unnecessary, prone to breakdowns, and provided they actually worked, achieved the same result as the more simple method but with a greater degree of effort. In a government metaphor, substitute "effort" with "money we borrow from China" and I think that about sums it up.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

LGriffin said:


> The country crooner told CBS journalist Katie Couric that Tea Party members are uneducated


General Irzyk;

_At the University of Massachusetts he received his Bachelor's Degree and a commission in the Horse Cavalry from ROTC. He holds a Master's Degree in International Relations from American University in Washington, DC, and is a graduate of the National War College._

You were saying, Sheryl?


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

I'd love to go Mel Gibson on her ass!


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Every time I read one of these left leaning celebrities or politicians cry in ignorance that the Tea Party and it's members are dangerous and such, I always wonder where their outcry is regarding those who show up at something like the G20 event in Toronto last weekend with the intent to protest by violent riot, destroying private property and taxpayer funded equipment. If there was ever some group hell bent on creating a dangerous situation, Which one has the track record of this????? Oh. The Tea party is dangerous to their agenda..


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I was just flipping through the tv and stopped at Tavis Smiley who was interviewing Oliver Stone, that guy is one of the biggest pieces of shit I have ever heard I hope a house lands on him.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

Allegedly, there is a NYT poll that shows that Tea Party attendees are likely to be MORE educated than the average citizen... Ooops Sheryl?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Roy Fehler said:


> General Irzyk;
> 
> _At the University of Massachusetts he received his Bachelor's Degree and a commission in the Horse Cavalry from ROTC. He holds a Master's Degree in International Relations from American University in Washington, DC, and is a graduate of the National War College._
> 
> You were saying, Sheryl?


She has a BA in Music...
What, pray tell, is the final thesis on that? How to roll a joint with a banjo under your unshaven armpit.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Crow...you bird brain!:teeth_smile:


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Did anyone explain to her that they were talking about political tea parties and not the kind children have with dolls? Also all of these celebrities that think that capitalism is so bad why dont they all start limiting how much they make per movie,song,or tv show etc. I say they should be limited to, I will even be generous, $100,000 a year and they rest should be given to charity. when they start doing that then I will give a damn about their polictical opinions until then Ms. crow GFY.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

LGriffin said:


> She has a BA in Music...


Would you like fries with that?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I was never a Crow fan and now I can see I made a wise choice.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

shut up and sing you fleabag :shades_smile:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Can someone please tea-bag Sheryl?


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> What an airhead.
> 
> YouTube- How to make one square of toilet paper work


Obama and Health care places hate me because I use as much toilet paper as possible. Thanks to cuts in budgets toilet paper is like sand paper in most places.

Why can't any Left wing democrat make a solid argument for or against something.

Because. I took accounting 101 at the community college and know that you can't live off credit and spend money on stupid things before paying your mortgage.

I love to see other places helped. However, focus on here. I really don't care about other countries and their problems. All of that money could be channeled here!


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

*Sheryl Crow here is a quick note.....bitch u r the dumb one, you liberal drone!*


----------

